# Batch_VB



## elge1 (7. Juni 2006)

;-)  Guten morgen

Ich spile seit monaten mit batch rum und es bringt mir richtig spass,da ich da durch
auch shon ein paar probleme lösen konnte und helfen konnte.
Aber ich würde das progarmieren gern grafisch machen.
Und probleme mit lösen Da wurde mir gesagt batch sachen so wie ip wechseln,ping und aalle diese sachen kann ich in vb verwirklichen habe mir gestern das Visual Basic express runtergeladen.Blos welches vb jetzt Vb5,vb6, net.basik könnt ihr mir da helfen
Ps:Über ein tutorials  würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Mfg

Elge


----------

